# Juke!



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Started putting together my new system. I'm estimating it'll take me around two months to complete. Maybe longer depending on deployments. 


Car: 2013 Nissan Juke Nismo.
Stereo: Kenwood eXcelon DNX9990HD.
Speakers: Dynaudio Esotar 650 (going in the door), Morel 1" Supremo Tweeter (going in the corner piece by the windows), mid-range still deciding (going in the A-pillers by the windshield).
Soft-dome Tweeters.
Amp for speakers: Since I changed to an active 3-way I need to find another amp.
Subs: Still deciding.
Amp for subs: Still deciding.
EQ/Cross-over: Helix P-DSP
This list is subject to change at anytime.

The first stage is sound deadening. I'll be using around 82sqft of Dynamat Extreme. Followed by around 82sqft of LuxuryLinner over top of that. Will also spray underside and wheel wells with SecondSkinn to a thickness of 3mm +-. Any "dead" areas between sheet metal in the interior will be filled with foam insulation.

Second stage will be rewiring the charging system and swapping the internals of a stock 110amp alternator for the internals of a HO 190amp DCpower alternator. I'm using KnuKonceptz 4g Kolossus Fleks Kable for all grounding and charging wires covered with Techflex. All terminals will be crimped and soldered.

Third Stage will be running of all RCAs, speaker, power wires, and installation of HU, amp, and front speakers.

Forth stage will be the fabrication of a fibreglass, kevlar enclosure for the sub(s).

Fifth stage will be the tuning and testing of the system.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Got some work done today. I took the interior out with the exception of the very upper trim pieces and the head liner. I want to get the floorpan and quarter panels done while I have a three day weekend, then I can knockout a door a day and then finish up with the head liner.

With the interior out I was able to get almost half the floorpan and the two rear quarter panels covered with the Dynamat. Tomorrow I'll be able to finish the Dynamat and start working on laying down the LuxuryLiner.

So out of every car I've used Dynamat on, this Juke is the most pain in the ass. I don't know if its because its the newest car I've worked on, if its because its a Nissan, or what; but holy poop this thing has so many curves, ridges, and little nooks. I'm having to cut the mat into 6"x2" strips to lay it down. 

Oh, and for anyone planning on doing any type of sound deadener, try this roller Gundlach 3 in. J-roller for Plastic Laminate-02000 at The Home Depot.

Photos tomorrow.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Take any pics?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

pickup1 said:


> Take any pics?


I did. I'm just too lazy to walk back out to the car right now so I'm gonna upload them tomorrow. Oh and you guys get to see this piece of crap sub the rockford put in these.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Put another 7 hours in today and Dynamat is almost complete. The only sections I didn't get were right in front of the drivers seat and the b-pollers. I'll finish that tomorrow. 

So these Jukes are weird. They have these 2-3" thick styrofoam pads under the driver and passenger seats. Not sure what they're for but I could weld in a little bracket in that spot to hold the amps if I wanted.

Anyway, here's what I got done today.

*THE JUKE!*


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

This is the stock speaker location and also showing how much room I have in the rear quarter panels to work with.














































This is an example of some of the stuff I can fit behind the panel.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That is one sharp looking car. Sadly I've never heard of a Juke, are they special ordered cars ? We have a Nissan dealer in town but I've never stopped to see what's on their lots.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Nope, not a special order. Just most people think they're too weird so there's not much of a demand for them. Since I bought mine I've only seen about 10 or so other Jukes in Florida. I've driven two hours one way to my home town twice now and thats all i've seen.

They've been making them since 2009 too.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, I think it adds flavor new flavor to the game. Sadly at my size it wouldn't be an option for me. Although I did find one that my wife could drive easily.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Haha, that one is the juke-R. It has the GTR engine in it. It smoked the Ferrari, the Bugatti and a lot of others.

As soon as I saw the Juke I already knew what I wanted to do to it. In four more years Im turning it into a Juke-Z. I'm going to swap out the engine and other stuff for the engine and tranny from the 370. No way would I need a GTR engine in there. Plus the 370 engine is a little smaller than the twin turbo GTR engine.

There's videos on youtube of that Juke eating all the "super cars".


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

You've got to be fair. The Bugatti is stock. The Juke had a GTR engine. That's no big deal, if it's a special edition it's still stock. However, the GTR does not make 700hp stock. It's modded. 

The biggest problem I have with the video is the Bugatti has over 1,000hp and AWD and it pulled a 2.1x second 60' time while the Juke pulled a 1.7 second 60' time. Every 10th of a second saved at the 60' mark is 1.5 tenths at the 1/4. That near half a second the juke beat the Bugatti by is equal to 8/10ths of a second or over 10 car lengths at the 1/4 mile mark. It's evidenced by the Bugatti's considerably higher speed at the 1/4 and the mile mark. 

So it sounds like excuses up to this point but here's be deal. My 258hp FWD TL pulls a 2.2 second 60' time which is pretty much what the sticky tired AWD 1,000hp Veyron pulled. My GN on pure street tire pulls a 1.8 and a handful of 1.7 second 60' times. On slicks it consistently pulls 1.4 second 60' times but that's irrelevant. There's no way a Veyron with even an average driver should not pull a 1.7' 60' and with a good driver on factory tires, 1.6 second should be possible. In other words in a worst case scenario it should tie the Juke out of the hole and walk away from there. The question is why did the Veyron pull such a horrible 60' time that any well driven slow FWD car can do.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Here's a stock Veyron running a 10.1, a full second quicker than it ran in the video against the Juke. It shows the difference a good launch will make and that's using launch control which takes driver skill out of the equation.


----------



## Matt34 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice and unique! I'm looking at one of those to lease for my wife in a couple years.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

I understand all that, BUT, it still whooped it in that race. Be it the drivers fault or not. It's still awesome to see a little Juke walk away like that from a Bugatti. 

You could also consider that Juke stock because now Nissan is selling them. That one was built by Nissan Europe as a "I wonder if we could THIS in THERE?" (my favourite game). Besides being a one of a kind car at the time, they used stock parts from the GTR and Juke. 

Funny thing is that they said it handles better with the 3.8L than the GTR does.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So back to your car is there like a Euro market for accessories for that car? Wheels, exhaust, ecu reprogramming, etc ?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> So back to your car is there like a Euro market for accessories for that car? Wheels, exhaust, ecu reprogramming, etc ?


Man, there's a market for the Juke everywhere. For real. The car is a huge hit in China, Japan, Korea, Indonesia, Thailand, Mexico, and so one. There's a decent market for it here depending on what you're looking for. Wheels are wheels, you can find them to fit almost everywhere. There are a number of good companies starting to produce exhaust systems for it here also. There are after market lights that come as a kit for other cars that need very little modification to make work. There's a couple shops offering full tunes on both coasts. 

People are getting 250hp and around 220lbft out of that little car on the dynos. From what I've seen the people that own one LOVE them. They're also like most of us on here too, DIYers.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now these are the types of cars that I get excited over. The ones that you do not see at every other stop light. That's how I was with my VW's earlier on. I'm showing various pictures of these to my wife, yet she is still insisting upon getting her Mercedes. Fine I can agree to that, but I am willing to sell my truck and get this for her as her second car. Imagine the audio possibilities is what I am trying to get across to her lol.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Imagine the audio possibilities is what I am trying to get across to her lol.


haha, not sure if thats a good approach.

If you want I can take some photos with random stuff in it to show how much room it has. I was originally going to get the 370 but needed some way to haul my Bass guitar and amp, along with the random projects I do, like building "water purification stills", and picking up parts from a junk yard.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I appreciate the offer but she's only 5'1 so she loves driving my Ram and the Mercedes she wants for cruising. What she doesn't know is after I get her that car, it's on for whatever I want to do to mine lol.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Is that a nismo June?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

That it is.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Militarymisfit said:


> Nope, not a special order. Just most people think they're too weird so there's not much of a demand for them. Since I bought mine I've only seen about 10 or so other Jukes in Florida. I've driven two hours one way to my home town twice now and thats all i've seen.
> 
> They've been making them since 2009 too.


Nissan: the brand you buy when everything else is _too boring_


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Wow, I think it adds flavor new flavor to the game. Sadly at my size it wouldn't be an option for me. Although I did find one that my wife could drive easily.


Why isn't this available for purchase right now?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I have to buy her her Mercedes first, then she will get her economy car lol. Thankfully she has no interest in a new one as she loves the older style.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

I got a good bit of work done today. I was able to cover 3/4 of the floorpan with the closed cell foam. No photos though, I left the camera at home. I'll grab some tomorrow after I lay down some more.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a Juke as a rental car once with the RF system. I blew the sub... hahaha!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you still driving this on a day to day basis?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup. It's a build while you drive project. Right now I'm cruising around with only the drivers seat in.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey aren't you a little to old to be driving a car like that and putting a stereo in it to boot?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Didn't get as done today as I wanted to, almost finished putting down the LuxuryLiner though. I also used expanding foam to fill a number of voids. So with all the interior trim, carpet, seats and everything else out of the car, it's now as quiet as it was before I removed anything. So after all the trim, carpet, and everything else go back in, it should be even more quiet. I haven't even sprayed the underside and wheel wells with the secondskinn either.

The passenger floorpan with the liner. You can see the orange foam through the holes in the dynamat.









Looking aft. The grey plates are fuel tank access points.









Looking forward and at the driver side wheel well. Again, you can see more foam.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Cant decide if I want to go all the way p the sides with the LuxuryLiner. I do want to save some for the head liner and to cover the back of all the trim pieces.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You look to be good right where you are at this point. Unless you just want to spend more money on this.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Nope. I hate spending money on this type of crap... when I could be spending it on stuff like speakers!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Exactly which is why I say stop where you are and start running some cable.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Exactly which is why I say stop where you are and start running some cable.


I like your attitude Sir.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I meant that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this. My parents have a Juke that they let me borrow over the winter so I don't have to drive my Mustang.

I love that little car. It's great fun to drive. I have just as much fun with that car as my 400HP stang. The little doughnut sized turbo is comical. It could use another 50 HP though.

The big difference is if I push the Juke and get in trouble I'm just getting a ticket. If I get busted in the Mustang, I'm going to jail.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

MUGWUMP said:


> It could use another 50 HP though.


And thats why I'm doing an engine swap in 4-5 years. Want to wait until the warranty is done first. Then I'm turning it into a Juke-Z.


----------



## ebrit003 (Oct 27, 2013)

My mom, and my brother both have Jukes. Cool cars. I am not sure why they didn't catch on. The American public baffles me. I look forward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Why does the Juke-R have to be $600,000.00?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well for that you can definitely be part of the UNIQUE crew lol.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

HondAudio said:


> Why does the Juke-R have to be $600,000.00?


They have to be hand made. Stuffing the twin turbo GTR engine into the Juke's tiny engine compartment is no simple task. Also they're only building a small handful of them. 

I still think 600,000 is way to much for it even if it does handle better than the GTR. I could see maybe 150,000 - 200,000 MAX.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Militarymisfit said:


> They have to be hand made. Stuffing the twin turbo GTR engine into the Juke's tiny engine compartment is no simple task. Also they're only building a small handful of them.
> 
> I still think 600,000 is way to much for it even if it does handle better than the GTR. I could see maybe 150,000 - 200,000 MAX.


We should start a company that sells cars with modular components! You'd buy a base model with a base engine, and if you come into some cash a year or two later, you'd be able to swap in a larger engine, and it would fit right on the existing mounts!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> We should start a company that sells cars with modular components! You'd buy a base model with a base engine, and if you come into some cash a year or two later, you'd be able to swap in a larger engine, and it would fit right on the existing mounts!


That's called a Fox Body Mustang.


----------



## DLC5596 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

sirbOOm said:


> That's called a Fox Body Mustang.


I'm not familiar with those, but I was thinking more along the lines of:

1. Buy a Toyota Corolla with the base 4-cylinder engine.
2. Get a bonus or save up some money.
3. Drop the inline-6 from the Supra into the Corolla's engine bay, and it would mate perfectly to the engine mounts and the transmission (which would already be heavy-duty).
4. ...
5. PROFIT!


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Just a quick update. 

I have all the RCAs, power, ground, and speaker wires measured, cut, and covered with techflex. I was planning I hitting up the marine shop to pickup some tinned copper, solder, ring terminals when I received a text message telling me I'm deploying again. Oh well, at least I made some progress on the wires.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd probably stop putting your deployment info on here. Ya know, OPSEC and all...

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

quality_sound said:


> I'd probably stop putting your deployment info on here. Ya know, OPSEC and all...
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Yeah, better safe than sorry.


----------



## naresh (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice ride. I was actually looking for a juke a year ago but could find a used one in my area so I got a 2011 scion xb instead. I love the juke in white. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Been back in FL for a few days and just finished spraying the Secondskin on the underside and the wheel wells. I got some photos of it on the lift before but, I forgot to grab the aftershots so I'll wait until I get back from my next deployment to post them. When I get back I'm putting back on the lift to inspect the work and do any touch-ups if needed. Thats when I'll take the aftershots.

I also have all the speaker, power, and RCA cables messured and covered in techflex. When I get back I'll start soldering all the terminals on.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You sir are doing a great job so far and I am really looking forward to hearing about the results.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks man. I'm just bummed about how long this is going to take. But at least I'm making progress when I can.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Equipment has changed.

*Stereo:* Pioneer AVIC-8000NEX
*It plays FLAC, has 3 sets of 4v pre-outs, and supports external hard drives.
*Processor:* HelixDSP
*Front Stage:* Morel Supremo Tweeter (A-piller), Dynaudio Esotar 650 (doors), Morel Elate SW 9 (floor under dash) 
*Amps Front Stage:* 2 x JL HD600/4 (for their size and efficiency) 
*Subs:* unknown
*Amp Subs:* unknown

*Wiring:* KnuKoncepts 0g & 4g covered with Techflex and all terminals soldered. 12g speaker wire covered in Techflex with applicable terminals soldered. Stinger 8000 series RCAs covered in Techflex. Using the stingers for their Double shielded directional twisted pair construction.

*Sound deadening:* Dynamat (the whole car), Secondskin's LuxuryLiner (the whole car), and Secondskin's Spectrum (underside and wheel wells), most voids filled with expanding foam.

*Other stuff:* Big-3 upgrade, 0g grounding wires ran to aft of car, re-winding the alternator for increased power, replacing current battery with Optima yellow top or XS.

Any opinions on the new equipment or other ideas to better the sound?


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok, the amps have changed. Just purchased a Zapco 4-Channel Z-150.4 1000W RMS Class A/B Z Amp for the Supremos and Dyn 650s. 

I'll be running a zapco amp for the midbass and subs as well.

So now when I get back in town I can start getting all that hooked up.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol you are just as bad as me with the changing of equipment. I guess this is what fuels our passion when we want/need to do things.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

It's just there are so many awesome things out there. And I want them all!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I concur but at some point I have to stick with what I have and give it a fair chance.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Militarymisfit said:


> ....replacing current battery with Optima yellow top or XS....


XS all the way.. stay away from Optima.. they DIE.. FAST!.. contrary to the belief that it is a great Car Audio Battery.. I had it for 2 1/2 yrs and it completely died.. I couldn't believe it - without running the car hard- just my experience

Instead ..get a Kinetik HC1400/HC1800 or XS D975 / D1200..

And a IDQ10v4 would be a sweet sub to add...


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Woot! Just got my 1st Zapco amp in the mail today. Picking up some fiberglass on Saturday to make the enclosures for the 9" midbass in the floors.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree on the XS battery. They are awesome batteries! Keep up the work, looking good. And nice choices on equipment


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Optima went down hill when they quite making them in the USA .


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

What?! They're not made in the US anymore? Thats crap.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

Yup. The go to brand is Deka now. You can find it in various flavors. I got mine from batteries plus re-badged as a Duracell platinum AGM.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i was down in your neck of the woods last week on vacation, and found a pretty nice stereo shop in Lakeland...i was going to buy a Mosconi 4to6 from him, but decided to stick with the the HelixDSP. It was called BLVD auto or something like that, and the guys name was Jon Lackey.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

jimmyjames16 said:


> XS all the way.. stay away from Optima.. they DIE.. FAST!.. contrary to the belief that it is a great Car Audio Battery.. I had it for 2 1/2 yrs and it completely died.. I couldn't believe it - without running the car hard- just my experience
> 
> Instead ..get a Kinetik HC1400/HC1800 or XS D975 / D1200..
> 
> And a IDQ10v4 would be a sweet sub to add...


I'd take an XS over a Kinetik. A few years ago we carried Kinetik, and were told the HC800 was "comparable to an Optima Red Top", so we sold a TON of them...then they ALL started coming back swollen like basketballs. When we called the rep back he was like "Well, you can't use them as starting batteries."

Guess they weren't comparable to a Red Top. Caused us a LOT of problems (I did a Yukon with 4 of them under the hood in custom mounts that all had to be changed). I never got that bad taste out of my mouth. We do XS now and haven't had a lick of problems.

Jay


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally! I'm back and able to work on the car. This weekend I'm heading out to see the family but next weekend I'll be doing the fiberglass for the 9"s in the floorboard. I'm going to be using the "slow" hardener and epoxy resin from USComposites. I'm also going to use their "S2" cloth and DBM 1708 instead of chop mat to see how strong it is. The resin has a 3-4 hr set time and 12-14 dry time so I'm not sure how far I'll be able to get with it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow that sounds like the stuff that Superman is made of lol. Glad to hear you've come back safely and are still going forward with the build.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Man, I was chomping at the bit to get back to work on it. Now I just have to come up with an idea for the false floor to hold the amps and DSP. The floor will be made of fiberglass also.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I got buddy who runs a battery shop he went to kinetic build house one time just bunch of guys slapping stickers on batteries that are rebranded . He was upset. He sold the same battery 120 bucks then kinetic. He was big odyssey fan.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

By the way build sick sick!


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Just received the morel 9"s and the 8000nex in the mail today. I'll be ordering the the amp for them along with the helixDSP on the 1st of next month. Thats when the build should really get going.

I'm impressed by these little 9s. The build quality is awesome and they're shallower than I imagined. 

shallower? More shallow? shallower sounds correct.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks good, i work at a Nissan dealer and drove the Nismo Rs Juke CVT and regular Juke Nismo manual the other day. The Rs has some cool stuff but man it is a stiff ride. White is my favorite color on the nismo juke's too. If you ever need any non-audio stuff let me know.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

JoeHemi57 said:


> Looks good, i work at a Nissan dealer and drove the Nismo Rs Juke CVT and regular Juke Nismo manual the other day. The Rs has some cool stuff but man it is a stiff ride. White is my favorite color on the nismo juke's too. If you ever need any non-audio stuff let me know.


Right on! in a few years I'm doing an engine swap using the 3.7l from the Zs. I've had the car for around 6 months now and still have only 1509 miles on it. I don't think i'll need many parts with how low I keep the miles on my vehicles. 

On another note, I started fiberglassing the enclosures for the floorboards. Should be done by next weekend.


----------



## Militarymisfit (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok, so I made a little progress since i've been back. I'm almost finished with the fiberglass enclosures for the 9" midbass speakers that will go in the floorboard under the drivers and front passengers feet.

Here's the drivers side.



























Another two days and I'll be ready to cut the speaker holes and melt all the Styrofoam.


----------

